# Word 2002 & pdf's



## kabucha (Mar 23, 2008)

so i currently have microsoft word 2002, and windows XP..

i would like to save as pdf's within word, but i was told that was a word 2007 feature... can i upgrade free or cheaply to get this pdf feature?

I am using a trial version of acrobat 9 for pdfs, and I LOVE it..i just can not afford to purchase it...


any suggestions for me?


thanks


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi kabucha !

PDF Creator might be what you're looking for :
http://www.pdfforge.org/products/pdfcreator

The program installs a virtual printer. In Word you can then print your file using that printer and this will create a .pdf file.


----------



## kabucha (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion! when i have some time i will try it and let you know if that is what i'm lookin for!


----------

